# braze on FD bracket for older Giant Cadex CFR 2



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just purchased an older Giant Cadex CFR 2 frame set. The frame did not come with the front deralluer bracket, which is specific to the frame. You can see the two screws above the crank in the picture. Are these readily available to purchase (the FD bracket)? The bracket bolts on to the frame and then as braze-on derailleur is used.

I have posted two pics. The first one shows the frame I purchased without the bracket. The second pic is of a complete cadex (not mine) with the bracket in place. I'm just trying to figure out where I could possibly purchase a bracket.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Why not just use a clamp on front derailleur?


----------



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

It seems as though the two bolts would get in the way. I don't know if the clamp would work if the bolts were removed....


----------



## azoomm (Oct 19, 2007)

Slap on some 600 derailleurs and kick it like it's 1993.


----------



## crbnfbr (Oct 10, 2009)

*Braze-on vs. Clamp-on*

Front deraileurs set up for braze-on mounts are not as common as seat tube clamp-on type deraileurs but they are out there and, with the internet, if your local bike shop doesn't have one you can easily order a braze-on type deraileur, just be patient. As a Cadex CFR2 owner it would deeply disturb me to see you sinch down a clamp-on mount type on the carbon. I had an opportunity to get a Dur-Ace front deraileur but I passed it up because it wasn't a braze-on. So I'll settle for the Ultegra until the right one comes along. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

BPDunit90 is not looking for a braze on derailleur. He's looking for the derailleur mount that attaches to the two bolts on the frame. Braze on front derailleurs are a dime a dozen, including Dura Ace.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

A Google search for "front mech plate" reveals some UK suppliers for a part which is at least similar; "front derailleur plate" nets some Australian and NZ suppliers, but no US online suppliers. A Giant dealer might have it.

If the tube is round, I'd think a clamp-on would work once you removed the bolts.


----------



## crbnfbr (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, they are a dime a dozen however as many bicycles as I see on any given day, whether it be on my repair stand, on our showroom floor or out in the public cycling community braze-ons just aren't as common. You seem to be intelligent enough to realize that fact. Although intelligence doesn't compensate for the lack of an open mind and a deep seeded desire to insult others with the intent to belittle them only for the selfish reason of attempting to make themselves appear superior to others. Thanks for your reply, keep pedaling and keep the rubber side down.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Whoa there bucko! How did pointing out that the OP wasn't looking for a derailleur and that braze on FD's are readily available insult you in any way? You're reading way too much into things. You've got a total of 3 posts here. Maybe you should take a little time to learn the culture of this site before dissing others. If you do a search I think you'll find my posts are positive, helpful and to the point.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Why not just use a clamp on front derailleur?


Tube is reinforced for braze-on might not be designed for a clamp to squeeze it.


----------



## crbnfbr (Oct 10, 2009)

Mr. Erickson, due to my lack of familiarity to this particular forum it is clear I have made a mistake. I did not realize at the time I responded to your comment that the last sentence was actually a quote from somebody else. Thinking it was part of your reply I took it as a snotty comment. For this mistake I humbly apologize to you for my negative response.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

No problem. Hang around.


----------



## Bigchef (Aug 16, 2005)

Check with Local Giant dealer. They may have one laying in the bottom of a tool box or spare parts bin.

Any idea how much an original Cadex CFR frame in great condition is worth? I have the original fork, uncut, never used as well.


----------

